# Identify Model: Cannondale Synapse Carbon 6



## PXD (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi. Returning to cycling after long hiatus and considering which bike to purchase. I'm looking at the bike in the attached slides - Cannondale Synapse Carbon (with Ultegra components), but am having difficulty locating the bike in an online search and confirming model and components. Can anyone confirm which model, year, and approximate sales price when new? Thank you!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My guess is it's a 2013, but it is a guess. If correct, MSRP was $3350, so (generally speaking) take 10-15% off that and you have a range for a street price - around $2800-$3K.

What's more relevant for establishing current value is (primarily) condition and region. 

As a _guide_... 
2013 Cannondale Synapse Carbon 3 Ultegra - New and Used Bike Value


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

It's a little confusing, as a Synapse with Ultegra would be a 3, not a 6. My 2014 is a 6, and it has mostly 105 (5700) components (except for the FSA crank) and Tiagra brakes. A Synapse Ultegra would be a 3, but the frame clearly has a 6 on the tubes. 

Looks like a pre-2014 frame, from what I can see.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

That is definitely a pre-2014 frame. The Cannondale Synapse received major improvements for 2014 and beyond.

Personally, unless you have been offered a really sweet price on this one compared to newer, I would pass.


----------

